# Used Cars



## tree&nee (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi everyone

We are coming over to Cyprus for a couple of months to see if we can get work and most importantly if we would like to stay and live there as we have only had holidays there but realy love it. We would need a car whilst we are there but the rental prices are a little high so we were thinking of buying a cheap second hand car to get us around the Island. Has anybody got any suggestions as to how much we are looking at and what we should be looking at regarding documentation e.g. road test.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

tree&nee said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> We are coming over to Cyprus for a couple of months to see if we can get work and most importantly if we would like to stay and live there as we have only had holidays there but realy love it. We would need a car whilst we are there but the rental prices are a little high so we were thinking of buying a cheap second hand car to get us around the Island. Has anybody got any suggestions as to how much we are looking at and what we should be looking at regarding documentation e.g. road test.


If you are only coming over for a couple of months you will probably find that buying a car would not be worth it, even a cheap car.
You could however try one of the small local car rental places who sometimes have older car which they call 'office' cars which they rent out very cheaply if it is for a few weeks.

Regards Veronica


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Everyone was telling us that Japanese used cars are cheap so now that I actually need one, they are telling me I will be looking at 11,000Euros for a corolla?! When they were saying cheap I was thinking maybe 5k.


----------



## tree&nee (Feb 16, 2009)

Thats what we was worried about the cost, we had been told on an earlier visit to Cyprus that to purchase a car wasn't cheap, it certainly looks that way.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

tree&nee said:


> Thats what we was worried about the cost, we had been told on an earlier visit to Cyprus that to purchase a car wasn't cheap, it certainly looks that way.


I have a contact who does car hire, he may have an older car he is willing to rent out cheaply. Would you like me to ask him?


----------



## tree&nee (Feb 16, 2009)

Veronica said:


> I have a contact who does car hire, he may have an older car he is willing to rent out cheaply. Would you like me to ask him?


That would be great thank you


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

tree&nee said:


> That would be great thank you



I will ring him tomorrow.


----------

